# Barry Cuda Clips II



## Nanalo74 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey guys and gals!

Thanks for all the kind words on my previous posts.

I added a 5th clip on the "Instructional Clips" page of our site.

Hope you like it.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting, Vic. Very interesting.

I wish there were more videos posted on the forum. We talk all day long about so many things. It would be nice to see some of the theory and techniques properly demonstrated. 

I would like to see principles of arts unfamiliar to me put into action.  Thanks for posting some of yours.


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2005)

Another great clip!! Thanks!!

Mike


----------



## Knarfan (Dec 19, 2005)

Great clips Vic!
Sifu Barry & the crew do a great job of showing the techniques & explaining the details, very easy to follow.


----------



## Pacificshore (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool clips  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks again everybody!

I also changed the sample clips on the DVD page for Vol. 1, Vol. 2 and Vol. 3. 

Let me know what you think.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

